# Giving your customers the WOW factor!



## Heath (Oct 24, 2007)

Your customers are the most valuable asset of your t-shirt business.

Treat them well and they might buy from you again, treat them like royalty and not only will they be your customer for life - they'll do most of your advertising for you! A satisfied customer might mention you to friends, but a *delighted* customer will preach your name far and wide!

Even if it means losing a little bit of money to keep your customer delighted - it will be well worth it in the long run. I've had instances where a t-shirt order was late, so I organized an employee to jump on a plane and fly the package out to the customer. Yes, it cost more than the profit I made - but I made my customer's day! This one truth has the power to turn your business into a thriving multi-million dollar company. A customer focused company.

Let's hear some of the ways that you use in your business to give your customer the WOW factor...


----------



## BurnTees (Aug 10, 2005)

nice blog you got going there


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Heath said:


> Even if it means losing a little bit of money to keep your customer delighted - it will be well worth it in the long run. I've had instances where a t-shirt order was late, so I organized an employee to jump on a plane and fly the package out to the customer. Yes, it cost more than the profit I made - but I made my customer's day!


Talk about losing money. You said jump on a plane to deliver A shirt, like 1. Lets see the profit in a shirt if you are selling top line $30.00 and plane cost, no advance notice, even to the next city and if I had to be the stewadress... $400.00.... so cusotmer is happy and I lost $370.00.... keep going like that and you will have NO happy customers, only EX customers because you won't be in business.


----------



## Heath (Oct 24, 2007)

Hahaha, very good point Stuart!

Sorry, I didn't make it clearer but it was an order of 100 printed tees for a band that needed them in time for an important gig! This band is a valued repeat customer of mine, so it's important to look at the lifetime value of the customer. The real cost at stake was not only all the purchases that they will make in the future (about 2 per year, growing consecutively) but also the damage that could have been caused to my brand's reputation. I target Australian rock bands, who in my opinion are the second biggest net workers, (after mothers!).

They share everything with each other, because bands like to help other bands. This could have resulted in a bad name being spread about my business within the industry.

On top of that, I genuinely didn't want to let these guys down, as this gig meant a lot to them!

Hope that clears things up!

If it had been just 1 t-shirt that was later than I had promised, I would have made it up for it by calling them, apologising and letting them know, then surprising them with a free extra t-shirt.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm sure losing money occasionaly happens, but making a profit needs to happen all the time. I know what heath means. I will lose a little profit every once in a while and keep a customer happy. i never sell below cost. ... JB


----------

